# Glaswolle einatmen



## Kalkleiste (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nun bin ich doch nochmal Offtopic unterwegs Ich habe da mal ein blöde Frage. Ich bin als Kind/Junger Teenager (jung und unbedarft^^) mal auf nem Dachboden rumgelaufen...dieser war mit Glasfaserwolle ausgestattet. Also Sowohl Boden, Decke und Wände. Heute... keine Ahnung 4-5 Jahre später befinde ich mich inmitten einer Ausbildung (FI/AE) und musste mir nun in Politik-Thema Arbeitsschutz anhören wie schädlich Glasfaserwollen ist...Nun da das solange her ist...Bringt das überhaupt noch was zum Arzt zu gehen oder ist der Zug abgefahren 

Danke Danke

-Kalkleiste


----------



## T-Drive (17. Februar 2014)

DER Zug ist abgefahren. 

Gefährlich ist, wenn du das Zeug verarbeitest ohne Atemschutz, oder dich über einen längeren Zeitraum in solchen Räumen aufhältst in denen das Material nicht abgedeckt ist (Dampfsperre).
Die Fasern brechen in so kleine Stücke, die sich in der Lunge festsetzen und sich dort anreichern. Hat lange gedauert bis die Wissenschaft drauf kam. Früher dachte man das wäre nur bei Asbest so

Normal wird die Wolle ja mit Folie überzogen damit die Partikel nicht in die Raumluft abschweben.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Februar 2014)

Lies dir mal die Wikipedia-Artikel zu Asbest und HEPA (Kleinstpartikel(Filter und Größenklassen)) durch.

Da ist alles gut erklärt.

tl:dr-Version
Glaswolle, Asbest und andere Stoffe enthalten Partikel, die
a) zu klein sind, um von den "menschlichen" Filtern erfasst zu werden
b) über die Lunge in den Blutkreislauf / Körper gelangen
c) vom Körper nicht abgebaut werden können und deren Konzentration deshalb nur sehr langsam abnimmt
d) in Verdacht stehen Krebs zu verursachen
Das ist wie, wenn du Millionen kleiner Messerchen im Körper hast, die sich entweder irgendwo anlagern und Ruhe geben oder die ein oder andere Gewebezelle zerstören, wenn sie im Körper unterwegs sind.

Wenn du jedoch nicht gerade mit der Glaswolle gekuschelt hast, dürfte sich da auch nix abgesetzt haben.
Auch anfassen ist (außer zum gewohnheitsmäßigen Arbeiten) kein Problem. So schnell schneidet man sich daran nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Februar 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die Wikipedia-Artikel zu Asbest und HEPA (Kleinstpartikel(Filter und Größenklassen)) durch.
> 
> Da ist alles gut erklärt.
> 
> ...



Na ja, ohne Handschuhe merkst du, genauso wie bei Mineralwolle, das unangenehme Jucken/Brennen, da sich die Glasstäbchen/Mineralfasern mehr, oder weniger, unbemerkt in die Haut bohren und abbrechen.
Wenn sich beim Arbeiten Schweiß auf der Haut bildet, oder die betroffenen Stellen mit Wasser in Berührung kommen, empfindet es man mit der Zeit immer unerträglicher.
Noch schlimmer sind dann so versetzte Stellen, wenn dabei noch Kleidung daran scheuert.
Abhilfe schafft, erst mal sehr heiß Duschen, damit sich die Haut dehnt. 
Dann mit einem sehr kantigen Messerrücken, leicht aufdrückend, flach über die Hautstellen bewegen, ohne dabei das Messer zu ziehen, so als wollte man mit einem Spachtel Tapete entfernen. 
Hornhautsteine gehen auch alternativ zum Messer. 
Dabei brechen noch aus der Haut herausstehende Teile ab!
Den Rest erledigt dann über einen gewissen Zeitraum der Körper selbst, oder etwas schneller, ein altes schon verhärtendes trockenes Frotteehandtuch.

Ich habe berufsbedingt viel mit den Glaswollezeug (Rohrisolierungen) zu tun gehabt, nur Atemschutz war zu dieser Zeit ein Fremdwort!
Nach einigen Tests, ist davon jedoch nach 16 Jahren nichts in meinen Lungen zurück geblieben (Glaswolle). 
Heute sollte man mindestens eine Staubschutzmaske verwenden, aber nur die Guten, die sich ordentlich straff um die Nase-Mund-Partie anschmiegen und nicht verrutschen, oder weiten, genauso wie eine, mit den gleichen Eigenschaften ausgerüstete, Schutzbrille für die Augen, auch Ohrstöpsel sind zuverwenden, wenn kein Ganzkörperkondom zu Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun bin ich doch nochmal Offtopic unterwegs Ich habe da mal ein blöde Frage. Ich bin als Kind/Junger Teenager (jung und unbedarft^^) mal auf nem Dachboden rumgelaufen...dieser war mit Glasfaserwolle ausgestattet. Also Sowohl Boden, Decke und Wände. Heute... keine Ahnung 4-5 Jahre später befinde ich mich inmitten einer Ausbildung (FI/AE) und musste mir nun in Politik-Thema Arbeitsschutz anhören wie schädlich Glasfaserwollen ist...Nun da das solange her ist...Bringt das überhaupt noch was zum Arzt zu gehen oder ist der Zug abgefahren
> 
> ...



Der Zug ist abgefahren.
Aber bleibenden Schäden wirst du nicht haben. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Kalkleiste (17. Februar 2014)

Alles klar danke euch allen  Ja man denkt wenn man älter wird doch nochmal über die ein oder andere Jugendsünde nach ^^ Den entsprechenden Wiki-Artikel greif ich mir raus  wie gesagt danke


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Der Titel ist mega geil!

Ich dachte jetzt kommt nen How-to Thread!


----------



## Kalkleiste (17. Februar 2014)

Jetzt wo du es sagst...fällt es mir auch auf


----------

